# South American Fish in the their Natural Environment



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm going to share as many links of videos of South American fish in their natural environment here in this thread. If you have any that you've come across, please add to this thread. It would help provide a one shop stop for this topic. Trying to ensure videos are longer than a few minutes long.

Thought I'd share another video on youtube showcasing Amazonian fish in their natural habitat with a lot of underwater footage. This was a documentary which cost $60 to buy but now is free on youtube. Thanks to the documentary makers. Wish there was more of these documentaries done.

Enjoy.






Here are some other videos from Heiko Bleher collection(I'll include some fish names if I can ID from the video).





(in German only but shows a lot of the types of plants within the realm of a South American biotope, beautiful gin clear water)










(Lemon tetras, apistogramma sp., pencilfish sp., Wild discus , banded leporinus, pike cichlids , satanoperca jurupari, festivums, other tetras, other cichlids, white sand substrate





(pike cichlid, discus, lemon tetras, festivums)





(Pencilfish, lemon tetra, apistogrammas, macrobrachian shimp, festivums, peacock bass, discus, misc. tetras of all sorts, and one happy snorkeling fish collector)





(for pleco lovers; ID'ed in video as deykeyseria sp. but look more like L134 Leopard frogs)





(Wild rummynose tetras swimming with their founder, Heiko Bleher)

Added these February 18




cadinal tetras, rummynose tetra, Dicrossus filamentosus, Apistogramma, Peacock bass, Crenicihla, Acaronia, Heros severum cichlid, Hypselecara


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great doc and thanks for emailing the link to me earlier Ming. Real col seeing the Festivums and fry amongst everything


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great video. Thanks for sharing Ming. Really gives me some great scape ideas. You get a real good sense of how much water there is and how clean the water must be due to the volume that's there. Pretty tough to replicate those conditions.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

That video was terrific, thanks for posting!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Fantastic video, thank you!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If anyone else know of any other types of documentary videos; please share. i'm always looking for some. 

-River of the Sun (thanks John)


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone know what the plant that is at the start of the credits at the end, cool vid. Thanks


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

airbaggedmazda said:


> Does anyone know what the plant that is at the start of the credits at the end, cool vid. Thanks


Looks kind of like anacharis var.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, wow, wow - just beautiful. Ditto on the "Wish there were more". I really enjoyed that.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

interesting watch! Its pretty neat to see them in their natural habitat!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Ming!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Ming.

Ming, this video is put out by/or in association with Youtubers fishfromvenezuela. They produce a number of 'wild aquarium' and habitat videos, usualy 3 to 15 minutes. Worth subscribing to.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> thanks Ming.
> 
> Ming, this video is put out by/or in association with Youtubers fishfromvenezuela. They produce a number of 'wild aquarium' and habitat videos, usualy 3 to 15 minutes. Worth subscribing to.


Hate to admit it, but I've watch all their videos. including their raw roadtrip. I even click on their advertisements to help give them some income


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

This gave me some good ideas for my paludarium! Thanks for the cool video.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

datfish said:


> This gave me some good ideas for my paludarium! Thanks for the cool video.


Updated with more worthwhile videos. If anyone else has stumbled across any other videos, please share. Helps us accumulate biotope ideas.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for adding the additional videos and names. The shrimp I saw in #6 was, I think, a macrobrachian shimp species (long arm shrimp) not a ghost shrimp.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Really cool stuff thx to share


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> Thanks for adding the additional videos and names. The shrimp I saw in #6 was, I think, a macrobrachian shimp species (long arm shrimp) not a ghost shrimp.


Updated. thx for the headsup. There's so many tetras swimming around, didn't even bother trying to ID any...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

fishfromvenuzuela just uploaded this excellent clip of a berried macrobrachian shrimp. Not the same shrimp species as in the earlier vid, but very similar.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great thread.
Here is one of my favorite mini predators


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I've posted links to three more videos that have running times of about 20 minutes. So they're worth while videos. Enjoy.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe these are from the documentary Amazon Abyss, but I can't remember.






It's only letting me post 1 vid at a time


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------

